# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Πρόβλημα με κάμερα sony ccd-tr401e

## draco1

Καταρχάς χαιρετάω την παρέα 

Έχω μια κάμερα sony ccd-tr401e η οποία έχει το εξής πρόβλημα

Αν προσπαθήσεις να κανείς εγγραφή σε κανονικό φωτισμό ασπρίζουν όλα από πίσω λες και είναι στην μέγιστη ευαισθησία και γενικά δεν ρυθμίζει από μόνη της την στάθμη φωτεινότητας,  τραβάει καλά (σχετικά) μόνο με χαμηλό φωτισμό  

Υπάρχει μια επιλογή για να επηρεάζεις την ευαισθησία αλλά δεν κάνει και πολλά πράγματα 

Ερώτηση:  :Confused: 

Υπάρχει κάποιος αισθητήρας μέσα στην κάμερα που "βλέπει" την φωτεινότητα και ανάλογος την ρυθμίζει και αν ναι συνήθως που είναι αυτός;
Δεν έχω ξανά λύσει κάμερα (αν και είμαι αποφασισμένος ) θα ήθελα την εμπειρία σας σχετικά, δλδ τι να πρωτοκοιτάξω όταν την κάνω βίδες...  :Επιθετικός: 

Αυτά, περιμένω τις συμβουλές σας

----------


## draco1

Κανείς;  κάποια βοήθεια τι προτείνετε;

----------


## ezizu

Μια πιθανότητα είναι, να έχει κολλήσει η  ίριδα του φακού (λόγω πολυκαιρίας ή αχρησίας κ.λ.π.), να έχει μείνει ανοιχτή και να μην μπορεί να κλείσει, ώστε να μπορεί να μειώσει την ποσότητα του φωτός που πηγαίνει στο αισθητήριο εικόνας κατά την λήψη.
Μια δοκιμή που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να * ​χτυπήσεις προσεκτικά και ελαφρά με το χέρι* ​ το μέρος της camera γύρω από τον φακό , μήπως και ξεκολλήσει η ίριδα (αν είναι όντως αυτό το πρόβλημα).
Υπάρχει όμως η πιθανότητα (αν όντως ήταν κολλημένη η ίριδα), να κολλήσει πάλι με τον καιρό,(ίσως τότε να θέλει καθάρισμα η ίριδα ,ή ακόμα και αλλαγή ) .
Μπορεί όμως το πρόβλημα να είναι κάπου αλλού, όπως π.χ.στο μοτέρ κίνησης της ίριδας,στο driver του μοτέρ της  ίριδας κ.ο.κ.

----------


## draco1

ΟΚ θα το κοιτάξω σε ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------

